# First pens. Finally.



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

:yes4:The weather is nice out (54ºF), so I opened the garage door to dry the place out.
Moved the lathe by the door and proceeded to make the 2 pen kits I've had since the last wood show.
First one is walnut, and the second is Cocobola. I had to adjust the brightness and contrast a bit so they would show up clearer.
Wife wanted the Cocobola.
New hobby!!
Now I need to know where the best prices for the kits are. Fellas?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice work Mike. Hope to see more pens from you.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good looking pens, I've yet to even pull my lathe out of the box yet, I have a few different pen kits I bought from PSI, and Rockler when they had them on sale and a bunch of different blanks I bought from the folks on the IAP site. 

I also have about dozen or so Beech blanks I made out of some scrap peices I had laying around the shop.

Figure I start with the beech blanks before I attempt it with some of the other blanks, as they were like free since it was stock that was headed for the trash bin.

Danny


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm looking at the 30 pen funpack at PSI. For $44.50 it looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike those are a couple of beauties. I can see why your wife snatched up the coco. For slimline pens I get from $22.50 to $27.50 depending on wood used. In our area anything higher just doesn't sell. I have sold some Statesman from Craft Supply out of ebony, coco, and african blackwood. The ebony was a roller ball and fountain pen set went for $175.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike I'm glad to see another member sucked into the vortex.  We are becoming quite a crowd! So many pens... so little time!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice pens Mike. All I can say now is, you're hooked!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good looking pens, one of these days I'll have to try my hand at such.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> :yes4:The weather is nice out (54ºF), so I opened the garage door to dry the place out.
> Moved the lathe by the door and proceeded to make the 2 pen kits I've had since the last wood show.
> First one is walnut, and the second is Cocobola. I had to adjust the brightness and contrast a bit so they would show up clearer.
> Wife wanted the Cocobola.
> ...


Very Nice, Mike.

As Deb said "sucked into the vortex":sarcastic:


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking work Mike. If you are looking for a good place to buy try this sight: Pen Kits - WoodTurningz They can get almost anything PS carries and usually for less. Call them with the Catalog No. and ask for a price. They ship the same day if ordered by 2:00 pm. PS shipping time is much longer.
Ron


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking for first pens. Keep up the good work.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This is getting to be fun,, and easy.
Next up is a rosewood pen. I cut the blank to feature the knot in it. Wife likes this one better than the cocobola she has because of the shape, but I think I'll keep this one. I'll make her another one.
I ordered a bunch of kits from Woodturningz. Great prices. Thanks for the tip Ron.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Another nice one.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow those are nice Myk, can you do 1 in a Nascar theme


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike that is beauty. Really nicely done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" Nascar theme " = ? 


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4634.m570.l1313&_nkw=Nascar+pen&_sacat=See-All-Categories


=======



Tommyt654 said:


> Wow those are nice Myk, can you do 1 in a Nascar theme


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

*Those two look great!*

I'm like you, the weather has kept me from doing what I like best, Turning Pens!
I've been turning barrels for the Streamline EL Grande and Patriot style pen and they have come out looking pretty good. I get a lot of my pen supplies from PSI when they have the Specials, and from Berea hardwoods mainly because all of their pen supplies are of the best quality.

Keep up the good work.
Sincerely,

Raymond


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That ancient Kauri is some pretty wood.

I plan on setting up some pens in our Senior Center gift shop. Made a display case to hold several. Now all I need is a lock on it. Things have a way of disappearing there. :sad:

Bought a mandrel saver live tailstock so I don't bugger up my 60º LC. PSI also has a kit with 8 types of pens, collets, cocobolo blanks, etc.

Here are a few to take to the center next week.
L to R:
3 cocobolo
1 Rosewood
1 Walnut
2 Maple w/walnut
3 bloodwood


----------



## hoheboe1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great job


----------



## jeeper (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice job. I too have joined the pen turning just a couple of weeks ago. Looking for a good way to sharpen the tools now. Cant wait to finish up with this job I am on so I can get back home to play with the new lathe.


----------



## Bamamama (May 8, 2011)

These pens are beautiful! I took a pen making class last week so made my first pen. I look forward to the day I can do the kind of work you are showing here. Very nice!


----------

